# Need International Shipping Prices To Charge For Big Cartel



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a bigcartel site and im seeing a spike in visits from london and Europe,but i have no shipping options in place for them.

Can anyone suggest what i should charge for international shipping,i sell mostly tshirts and hoodies.


----------



## YeteeMike (Oct 26, 2013)

If you are paying retail USPS it is going to be expensive. There was a big rate hike last Feb. 

Go to this page: https://www.usps.com/ship/first-class-package-international-service.htm

Download the .csv 

This is going to tell you the rates in ounces to the specific zones. Just find the country's zone and then you can figure out how much it will cost you.


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

YeteeMike said:


> If you are paying retail USPS it is going to be expensive. There was a big rate hike last Feb.
> 
> Go to this page: https://www.usps.com/ship/first-class-package-international-service.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Alot!


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

YeteeMike said:


> If you are paying retail USPS it is going to be expensive. There was a big rate hike last Feb.
> 
> Go to this page: https://www.usps.com/ship/first-class-package-international-service.htm
> 
> ...


I use stamps.com will this coincide with what is listed in the usps link you gave me?


----------



## YeteeMike (Oct 26, 2013)

I believe stamps uses retail pricing. Another tip, if you are mailing a lot of stuff, check out endicia. It is great.


----------

